# The works of Lori Nix



## Cadmian (Sep 4, 2012)

http://www.lorinix.net/index.html

Εξαιρετική δουλειά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2012)

Απαραιτήτως παρακολουθούμε και το βιντεάκι:








In our 79th episode we visit the Brooklyn studio of Lori Nix who photographs epic scenes of destruction and grandeur, natural wonders and glittering metropolises, magnificent architecture and heroic landscapes that all have one thing in common—they're all fake. Lori gives us a tour behind the artifice, showing us how she meticulously crafts the miniature sets using found objects and model-making materials. For more on this truth-bending artist, see our earlier interview with her here.


----------



## SBE (Sep 4, 2012)

Εγώ άλλο παρατηρώ στο βίντεο. Η καλλιτέχνις δεν το παίζει καλλιτέχνης σημαίνει φως, δεν έχει εμφάνιση κουλτουριάρικη, δεν έχει πράσινα μαλλιά, δε φοράει φουλάρια μέχρι το πάτωμα, δεν φοράει γυαλιά με εξεζητημένο σκελετό, δεν αναφέρει φιλόσοφους σαν πηγή έμπνευσης. 
Επιτέλους....


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2012)

Ήταν ο δεύτερος κύριος λόγος που είπα ότι πρέπει να δούμε το βίντεο, αν όχι ο πρώτος.


----------

